# 3 wk. baby doesn't smell right....



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Our new doeling doesn't smell right to momma following her disbudding today. Now momma is chasing and butting baby away! Anyway to change the smell?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have heard of this but never experienced it. 
Maybe rub the kid on the mom to get moms smell. :shrug: 
Hopefully she takes her back soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe Capture some mom pee on a rag and put it near the area but not on it.....
have momma smell the babies bum and then put the baby on mom to nurse...

Or.... you can try to put vicks on the momma's nostrils.. to block the smell...


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Show her the baby's butt. Make sure she sniffs it. She should recognize the butt. Sometimes the burnt smell does the mamas in.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my real good mama doe likes to eat her kids pee -- can you rub the kids pee on the kid so it overpowers the burnt smell? 

She may take the kid back once the smell isnt so great.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh... poor little guy. He gets his little head burned and then momma rejects him too. I hope the momma takes him back. When we disbudded this year. (actually we did a fail job as they all later grew in stubs) All the babies and mommas went on with life as if nothing had happened at all probably because we also didnt burn hard enough. Sure hope it all works out for you. It is good to know that this can happen and what to do. Thanks for sharing


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Last night I held momma so the doeling could eat before beddy-by.. I also put neosporin and lavender on her little burnt buds, and then she REALLY smelled different! Momma obviously recognized the backside, just not the front (silly girl!) I left the baby in with the others all night, and today all is well!
Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I had a doe do that as well. She was a 5 yr old at the time and it was her 4th set of babies! Eventually she did take them back. We put vicks on her nose and held the babies butts to her and she took them back that night. Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Last night I held momma so the doeling could eat before beddy-by.. I also put neosporin and lavender on her little burnt buds, and then she REALLY smelled different! Momma obviously recognized the backside, just not the front (silly girl!) I left the baby in with the others all night, and today all is well!
> Thanks for the help everyone!


 Glad things are going well.... :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

My FF wouldn't let her kids anywhere near her after we disbudded them last fall. We put a little tea tree oil on a cotton ball, rubbed it on their heads (not on the burns though - can be irritating to severe burns like disbudding) and top of hips, and under mama's nose. Worked like a charm. 

This year we didn't have to do that - she accepted them just fine after disbudding.


----------

